# dvr backup



## mike1279 (Oct 10, 2007)

does anybody know how to copy movies from 622 box to another hard drive or computer. i tried master & slave on my pc but windows won't recognize the partition on the dvr hard drive.

any suggestions


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

Can't be done. The drive is married to the box - big money won't allow anyone to copy losslessly through digital solutions. Just use a standalone dvd recorder.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

DVD Recorder works great, but it's not fast.....I do it all the time.


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

DVD recorder works good unless you recoreded from a pay channel (HBO, STARS). I have a dvr full of movies from free previews and my DVD recorder tells me I cant recored copy protected programs.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

kf4omc said:


> DVD recorder works good unless you recoreded from a pay channel (HBO, STARS). I have a dvr full of movies from free previews and my DVD recorder tells me I cant recored copy protected programs.


Huh, I've had no problems and I use a cheap DVD Recorder - a PYE from Circuit City purchased last year. I moved a bunch of movies from the last free Showtime preview and several from HBO this past weekend....no problems at all and I've tested them.


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

My DVD recorder is A top of the line Sony! I guess it dosent pay to get the best. How old is your DVD recorder. Mine is less than a Year old... There is a marco code on the pay chanles that blocks the recorder from recording. A lot of older units will still record. I had and older gateway DVD recorder that did record great but it died and I bought this one and now I cant record anything from pay channels. I still records shows from regular channels.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

kf4omc said:


> My DVD recorder is A top of the line Sony! I guess it dosent pay to get the best. How old is your DVD recorder. Mine is less than a Year old... There is a marco code on the pay chanles that blocks the recorder from recording. A lot of older units will still record. I had and older gateway DVD recorder that did record great but it died and I bought this one and now I cant record anything from pay channels. I still records shows from regular channels.


I bought a USB Capture device (Hauppage) and can record ANYTHING that is being played thru my 622 onto my laptop. Works great
!


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I bought mine last year and I believe CC still sells it for just under $100 (not on sale).


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

kf4omc said:


> My DVD recorder is A top of the line Sony!


This makes total sense. Sony is the "big brother" when it comes to DCMA. Bastages...


----------



## Paladin369 (Aug 19, 2007)

need advice, I tried saving movies to a DVD recorder which also has a hard drive, but I can't get it to work.

Are there some simple instruction I can check, I'm not doing something right.

Thanks


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Connect AV cables from the receiver outputs to the DVD inputs.
Start the recording per the instructions for your DVD recorder.
Start playback on the receiver of what you are dubbing.

That is as simple as it gets!


----------

